

Ask HN: Any tips for selling SaaS to colleges/universities? - justinmares

I have been working on a product that will help colleges cut down their levels of roommate conflicts and have started sending emails and making calls.<p>Any tips for how to elicit the most interest from these universities? Dealing with universities is a bit tricky, and I would appreciate any advice or experience you all could offer.
======
brudgers
To me, this looks like the sort of thing a university develops in-house [and
maybe hopes to license]. See:
<http://www.uga.edu/housing/prosstudents/roommate.html>

> _"a product that will help colleges cut down their levels of roommate
> conflicts"_

Can you really substantiate that claim and quantify a cost savings associated
with it?

If not, there's too much blowback potential for a college administrator to
gamble on it.

.

